# Accu-Chek Aviva Expert



## spiritfree (Sep 22, 2010)

Has anyone got the accu-chek aviva expert meter. I have just seen it on their site and I am wondering what it's like.


----------



## rossoneri (Sep 22, 2010)

Yes details here
www.accu-chek.co.uk/gb/products/metersystems/avivaexpert

I believe that it is essentially the same meter that you get as the handset/remote with the accu-check combo pump but without the pump related features, that is the bluetooth connection to the pump and the pump functionality.

So what do you get that is extra to a normal Accu-Chek meters?  Well you get the software on the meter that is used in the pump handset for calculating your required bolus dose for a given weight of carbs at a given time of day based on the basal ratios that you have stored on the meter and also any correction dose that your current BG reading suggests you need.

You also get some extra functions for analysing your results on the meter itself; a colour screen (!); and access to use the Accu-Chek SmartPix facility to load your data onto your PC for further analysis and to get printed charts.

So those are the benefits, so what are the cons?  Well I believe they want to charge quite a bit of money for this, about ?100.  So that is ten times the cost of a standard meter and at that price you are unlikely to get one for free from your medical team (although I have a recollection of someone on this forum saying they have been given one).  It seems a lot of money just for some extra software and a colour screen.  I like the handset I got with my pump but without the pump element I do not think there is enough benefit from this to justify the extra expenditure.  Plus if the pump handset is anything to go by the batteries, three AAA Lithium ones, will need changing about once every three months whereas all the other meters I have had have had a much longer battery life than that.  

If I remember correctly you have the Combo pump and have now got the handset so essentially you already have this meter.    I was surprised and a little disappointed to read that you had to buy this for yourself.


----------



## Lainey (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi,

I have been using the Aviva Expert for about a week now.  I got it free at my clinic, because I agreed to 'trial' it.  In real terms this seems to be receiving an email to comment on what you think etc a couple of months later - and they get my valuable contact details etc.  It came with one lot of 50 strips and then they 'advise' you to change your prescription with your doctor - which is of course where they make the money, in the consumerables.  The rep spent 45 minutes showing how to use it and putting the settings in etc.  I'm very pleased with it and the rep said it is more like the brain bit of a pump (just as Rossineri explained) and they then widened it out to MDI.  I am on MDI and don't really fancy a pump at the moment but this feels like it gives me some of the advantages of the pump.  I will definitely be using this from now on and would recommend it especially for the reporting, graphs on trends/targets etc and the fact that I can download everything.  You have to put all your info into it and only use one metre to get the most out of it though but you can add data retrospectively.  I'm very happy with it and would recommend, I am sure the manufacturers are anxious for other punters - you could try ringing them or tell the clinic you are happy to be involved in trials etc


----------



## Marc (Oct 1, 2010)

The think I most wish Accu-Chek would do is a bring out a meter to rival the Optium Xceed that can do Ketone checks. The obvious one is the Aviva range as it doesn't have a fixed cartridge of strips. I love the Soft Touch and Compass software but would like the Ketone blood test function. 

Marc


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 4, 2011)

Any/many others here using the Accu-chek Expert?

I was given one by my DSN towards the end of December and so far (after spending some time to get the settings right) it's making a pretty good effort at suggesting boluses. The thing which I can't seem to get to work as I'd expect is the 'Active Insulin' reading. 

According to the blurb 'The meter displays the calculated amount of Active Insulin' however, when I was running post-meal testing over the weekend at 30, 60, 120 and 180 minutes the 'Active Insulin' read '0u' throughout for 2 meals and at '0.1u' for another (despite having had a confirmed bolus logged on the system).

Has anyone else had this? Is there some sort of error in settig up that might cause this?

Thanks!
M


----------



## Phil65 (Jan 4, 2011)

I managed to get a free Accu-chek Expert, it is excellent with lots of info, graphs,pie charts etc, it does calculate your bolus/carb ratio but to be honest not really needed.  Mine does tell me how much active insulin I have 'on board' though which can be useful.  A good meter!


----------



## sofaraway (Jan 4, 2011)

I have one but I am nto using it at the moment. Initially it was pretty good. But I then found out that it doesn't seem to take into account active insulin from earlier carb boluses when calculating what dose it suggests. So sounds like you have a similar problem with it Mike. I tried testign and giving a bolus then checking 15 minutes later and I was 13 and it wanted me to correct that using my normal correction ratio, which I didn't do as i knew I had just eaten and had plenty of active insulin.

I am very bad at writing down my results or downlaoding them so i liked having the graphs on the meter. I liked the % in target bit aswell. It showed me that although My a1c is good, I only had about 30% of readings within range so the highs and lows were cancelling each other out.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jan 4, 2011)

Please tell me that this is not the same meter as what comes with Spirit Combo?

If it's the same meter it should have the facility of blue tooth to connect to the pump, which will include the basal rate setting etc..  As with the Combo the handset acts as a remote control!

If it's the same meter I will not be happy at all, as at present I'm being messed about by Roch concerning the handset for my Combo pump delivered just before Christmas without the handset, which I've been told that I've got to pay ?120 for it

Which I'm far from happy with, as I've already got the Compass software (which sounds as though this is what the expert is running) which when I got it I had to buy a palm pda to run it on!


----------



## sofaraway (Jan 4, 2011)

Yeah it is the same meter that links with the combo pump. Although the stand alone meter is programmed slightly differently.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 4, 2011)

Ellie - I do think it is the 'brain' of the Roche pump, or something very like it. It doesn't handle square wave/double wave boluses though so the pump version may well be more advanced. You might ask your DSN to see if there's an Expert you can try before you shell out the ?120. I think Shiv mentioned the other day that the Expert was only ?80 so there may well be two different versions, though it would give you an idea I suspect. If you push Roche hard you may well get the remote for free - after all I didn't pay anything for my Expert and I'm not sure Shiv paid for hers either (they had a few for people on trial which I was told about but not contacted in time to take part).

Yes Sofa, I think you are right, the active insulin is not factored in to the bolus recommendation (I'd worked that out already), handily the manual actually tells you what is and isn't involved in the calculations with some examples. It also seems to sort of ignore recently eaten carbs in its calculations... though there's an 'offset' period after bolus which in some of their 'double bolus' examples covered those eventualities. It was one reason why the 'active insulin' was so handy. 

Mostly the 'bolus advice' seems to be a straight carbs:insulin ratio calculation, with an adjustment factor based on your sensitivity at that time of day depending on whether your BGs are higher or lower that the midpoint of your desired range (with a more complex calculation if you test following a meal based on your desired maximum post-meal rise). The advice screen shows you the mechanics of the calculation and also how much active you supposedly have on board which is why it was so useful for me, particularly given the rounding up and down to whole units that happens for us MDI luddites. (if I know I have 0.8u active I'm happy to go for a rounded down bolus suggestion caused by being at the lower end of in-range)

This evening I had a 'proper' Active insulin of 1u after a mid-afternoon correction so I'm keen to know how that figure is worked out. I've dropped Roche a line and will report back if they shed any light on it.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jan 4, 2011)

Believe me I have no intentions of forking out ?120 for the handset...

It does sound like a cutdown version of the Combo handset, if it hasn't got blue tooth caperbilites then it's deffo different..

By what you are saying the software sounds if it's based on the Compass software, with this when doing bolus or corrections it worked it out very much the same, and correction factors are % ie 15% reduction if exercising etc and a sensivity factor for calculating different levels of BG, if above 12mmol/l add 15% for example..  Shall have to hunt out my manual for the software as this gave the calculations used...

I found with the Compass software it wasn't the answer to all, and compared against other manufacturers pump wizard it lacked a lot..  But saying that as long as you aware of it's failings it's a pretty usefull piece of software..

And with any of the verious manufacurers wizards for carb/correction at times you won't agree with it's suggestion and you make a judgment call, but you do get used to when these are required..

Its the case the more information available the better our judgment call is..


----------



## Smit (Jan 4, 2011)

I have had this meter since July, I am also on the trial for it. I have used it for a while and then got fed up with it and went back to my old one. Found it took to long before lunch at work to key all the info in, half the time I was hypo and just wanted my lunch. Im sure its got its benefits, i'll go back and start using it again now I am hypoing less. x Ps I also was to get a email about it, started using it in July and have never heard anything from the company. x


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 16, 2011)

I've been using this for around a month now, including one week with spectacularly good levels...

I've written a (fairly moany) review with my thoughts here: 
Accu-Chek Aviva Expert Review - One month in http://bit.ly/e5VDrc


----------



## Jennywren (Jan 16, 2011)

I have to speak from my experiences and i think its fab  I too got it free after doing a dafne course last june we was one of the first groups to test it i believe , then when i got my pump in september it made everything so much easier because i was given the accu-check combo which uses the avia along side the pump ,ive had no problems and my diabetes has got so much better


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 16, 2011)

Good to hear Jenny

I like it too, and to be honest I think I like it much more than my review suggests... there are a few niggles and occasionally it seems to make poor recommendations, but I'm still working out what settings it needs to give me the right answers if that makes sense.

M


----------



## NiVZ (Mar 8, 2011)

Hello,

Sorry to resurrect an older thread but I just joined the trial for this meter last night and so far I'm liking it.

Just wondered how those of you who have been using it longer are getting on with it?

Thanks,

NiVZ


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 8, 2011)

I keep meaning to write a follow-up post on our blog.

I really like it. There are a few frustrations and inconsistencies in the way the software is set up, but on the whole I'd say it has certainly helped me to achieve more stable levels (particularly in the way it calculates small + and - corrections even within your target range), and means I can now adjust insulin ratios much more precisely than the general round up/round down methods I've always used to make the maths easier.

M


----------



## Ellie Jones (Mar 8, 2011)

As I said in my earlier post, I had did get the expert handset (without paying) for my pump, so been using it since end mid January...

I do like it and it has been very usefull with aiding better control, I was pretty lucky in that when I set up my perimeters for the wizards they were pretty correct so didn't have the niggles of seeing advice I wasn't expecting..  

I did have to rethink one of my methods for correcting a high bg to work with the handset, my old method of using a combination of bolus and TBR on the pump, meant that the wizard wouldn't include the TBR in calculations, so it was a case of sorting out a dual wave instead!  But saying that since using the handset, I haven't hit the BG levels to implement this combination!

From a pumers prospective, it actually doesn't take any longer using the handset than it did to take a BG reading and program the bolus..  It actually makes life easier as you don't have to touch the pump at all, just press ok to set off the delivery!


----------



## NiVZ (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for your replies.  It's encouraging to hear it's been useful.

I said in another post that my BG had been quite level lately, but it was around the 10-12 mark 

Since getting the meter, I've been in single figures the whole time and only had one hypo (due to me overestimating pancakes last night).

So far the thing I'm most impressed with is the half unit corrections it's been suggesting that I probably wouldn't have bothered with.

Like you Ellie, I think I've been quite lucky that I was already quite sure of my own ratios and sensitivity to insulin so that made it a lot easier to setup and I've had to spend less time fine tuning.

Thanks again,

NiVZ


----------



## NiVZ (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello,

Still getting used to this meter and had a question I hoped you guys could help with.

I'm happy with the ratios I've entered, sensitivity, etc, but I'm having a problem with snacks.

My ratio is 2units : 10g carbs for breakfast, then 1:10 at all other times.  And I've got my snack size set at 10g

I had breakfast this morning at 8:00 and it calculated correctly 6 units for my 30g carbs and I was in range.  I then wanted to have a snack at 10am (again, BG in range) and entered 10g and it's telling me to take 1 unit.  On DAFNE you are taught you can get aaway with 10g snack without needing insulin and I thought thats what this snack size was for, but it seems to always tell me to take insulin to cover my 10g snack.

Any ideas?

Mike - saw your blog and I agree the 'Active Insulin' is VERY confusing.  Will be relaying that back to them along with how when you setup the time blocks it always defaults to your first ratio but most people have a different ratio first thing.  Would have been better if it copied the ratio from the previous time block you entered.  I'm also waiting for an infrared cable to get it hooked up to the PC - IR seems a bit old fashioned and slower in this digital USB age.  I did mention this to the rep when I got the meter, but I'll see how it goes when it arrives.

NiVZ


----------



## shiv (Mar 10, 2011)

Hiya. I have done DAFNE and found it strange that they said we could get away with small snacks and no insulin. A 10g snack is going to cause a rise in BG level - I always bolus for my snacks (unless grazing over a buffet or something, it gets confusing with stacking insulin).


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 10, 2011)

NiVZ said:


> On DAFNE you are taught you can get away with 10g snack without needing insulin and I thought thats what this snack size was for, but it seems to always tell me to take insulin to cover my 10g snack.
> 
> Any ideas?



Not sure NiVZ...

Perhaps it's just a software thing x>y or x>=y. If you set the snack size at 11g maybe it would have changed the way the bolus advice treated the 10g snack. Have to say I'd agree with Shiv though, 5g of carbs I can pretty much always let slide, but by 10g I know I'll see an impact on BG. I find carby snacks more trouble than they are worth most of the time. I just grab a handful of peanuts


----------



## Ellie Jones (Mar 10, 2011)

The bolus wizard setting for snack size isn't to do with whether it will calculate a bolus or not, but to distinquish between two types of food intake to determin if the reminder for post meal needs to be activated..

what probably happened is that when it calcuated your 10g, if found that there was enough active insulin in your body to remain within your target range with an additional 10gs..


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 10, 2011)

To be honest I couldn't really remember what the Snack Size setting was for. It seems to be related to meal rise rather than post-meal reminders though.

From the handbook:


> Snack Size
> The Snack Size defines a certain amount of carbohydrates for which a meal bolus is calculated, but no Meal Rise is triggered. No BG level above the Target Range or currently allowed BG is tolerated for this amount of carbohydrates, so Bolus Advice will calculate a correction bolus for any increase in BG after a snack.



Essentially if you test soon after a snack (and your BG has risen because the insulin is lagging) the Expert will recommend an additional bolus despite the insulin-on-board because it is not expecting the sort of rise you have asked it to permit (without recommending a correction bolus) with the Meal Rise setting.


----------



## NiVZ (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.

See what you guys are saying now about some of it being a bit fiddley and not working the way you expect.

So far, active insulin and snack size have completely confused me.  And I had one strange bolus advice.  My BG was 10 and it was only suggesting +0.5 correction when my insulin sensitivity is set to 1u brings down 3mmol.  I'd always calculate that as a +1 correction (which is what I took)

NiVZ


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 11, 2011)

NiVZ said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> See what you guys are saying now about some of it being a bit fiddley and not working the way you expect.
> 
> ...



How long ago was your previous injection? There's a gradual fall-off of the Expert's understanding of insulin onboard based on your Meal Rise, Acting Time and Offset Time. There's a graph or two in the blurb about when and when not corrections might be suggested based on multiple meals close together.

But as you say, sometimes it just seems to ignore insulin-on-board/active insulin entirely!

M


----------



## NiVZ (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi Mike,

Previous injection was more than 4 hours before it gave that advice so no insulin should have been in my system to change the calculation.

Got the handbook in with me today so away to work through it.

Thanks,

NiVZ


----------



## Ergates (Mar 11, 2011)

I've had an occasional correction advice like that, although I'm using the combo with a pump, and it's turned out to be right.


----------



## sofaraway (Mar 11, 2011)

the meal rise and snack size did confuse me at first but managed to get my head around it now. The tighter you want your control the higher the snack size needs to be.
after a snack the meter doesn't expect your blood glucose to rise, but after a meal it expects it to rise whilst the bolus insulin is working. It helps with reccommending corrections. 
I'm not using my expert at the moment but might go back to it,


----------



## Munjeeta (Mar 29, 2011)

*AccuChek Aviva Expert*

Hi all... I thought I'd share some good news and some positive thoughts!

I went for my clinic the otehr day, determined to leave feeling positive. It just so happens that I did but mainly because of a new meter my doc gave me (and no, I don't work for AccuChek I promise )

It's amazing, just like a pump apparently (without the pumping function...): you input insulin sesitivity and ratios, then all you have to do is tell it when you've eaten, how many carbs and how much insulin and it tells you what to do - it's amazing! I've only been using it for 2 days but so far my blood sugars haven't been above 9... A miracle for me!

I was just wondering if anyone else uses it and your experiences? I know it's early days for me, but I can't help thinking that it will just take off the pressures of calculations etc


----------



## Northerner (Mar 29, 2011)

Munjeeta said:


> Hi all... I thought I'd share some good news and some positive thoughts!
> 
> I went for my clinic the otehr day, determined to leave feeling positive. It just so happens that I did but mainly because of a new meter my doc gave me (and no, I don't work for AccuChek I promise )
> 
> ...



Hi Munjeeta! Lovely to hear from you - and good to hear that you had a positive visit to the clinic  As you can see, your post has been added to a thread extolling the vitues of that very device!


----------



## Ellie Jones (Mar 29, 2011)

I've got the pump version of the expert, been using it since January...

Yes its very good...

I do love mine as it saves a lot of the number crunching I used to do with my pump, and best bit being that he also a remote control for the pump which means I don't need to ensure that I have access to the pump..


----------



## Marc (Mar 30, 2011)

The thing for me after 6 days of use is it remembers insulin dose both basal & bolus plus food eaten. I'm really bad at keeping diaries and this works for me. Now just give us keytones tests now and a NICE friendly 'Basics' range pump and I will be happy.

Marc


----------



## heasandford (Mar 30, 2011)

I want one!!!


----------



## Ren (May 13, 2011)

Can you ask for the Accu-check Aviva Expert or does it have to be offered? I reckon Luke would have better BG control if he had this tester. It just takes out all (well, most) of the maths and would make our lives so much easier. 

Would it be the GP or the diabetes clinic that would be able to do this?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 13, 2011)

Best bet is to ask your DSN Ren (you have to get one via them so you can be shown how it works, and some teams even have a few to give out)

M


----------



## Ren (May 13, 2011)

Thanks Mike. I really liked your blog posts about the this tester, by the way. I sent the link to my partner the other week to read. I'll see if we can get in touch with his DSN so that we can see if one would be available.


----------



## grandma (May 13, 2011)

I have been given one of these and think its great. I was having a lot of trouble with my numbers as most know on hear. But I have been a bit better since getting this. I was over correcting but now I think things are starting to settle dow a bit and I just give what it says. I have had a few highs but think this is the first week that I am mostly in range only had 1 test this week that wasent.
I realy like this meater.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 13, 2011)

grandma said:


> ...I have had a few highs but think this is the first week that I am mostly in range only had 1 test this week that wasent.
> I realy like this meter.



That's brilliant Grandma 

The nice thing is that you can change the settings just a little bit and it does all the tricky sums, then shows you how it's worked out the dose!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Meacey, welcome to the forum  Have you tried calling Roche and asking for a trial of one? I'm pretty sure one or two people here have got them that way. I'm surprised your DSN wasn't more supportive of the idea, perhaps she could get one from a rep if cost is an issue. I don't have one, but I do tend to write my levles and doses down in my blood glucose diary, along with all sorts of other shorthand for stuff!

If there's anything we might be able to help with in getting your HbA1c down, let us know!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 5, 2011)

meacey83 said:


> ... my problem is that i never seem to be able to write down all my readings and see what i need to do/where i go wrong.  I realise it's an expensive piece of kit but can anyone suggest where I could buy one from?



Hi Meacey

I was one of those that got an Expert as part of a trial (completed feedback and sent to Roche). I think some some DSNs still have Experts available, bu tit looks like yours is not one of them. As far as I know the *only* way to get one is via your DSN as you need to be shown how to set it up and use it (caution over the bolus advice facility I suppose).

What I would say though, is that even though I love the Expert and use the meter every day I only use its data functions for 'general overview' if I was trying to crack a particular problem I would revert to keeping records in my preferred phone app where I find the data analysis/handling so much better/easier to scan though. The expert's data screens just require too many fiddly clicks to do much compare/contrast and I've not wanted to shell out for the 360 software/upload cable to use a PC to review the data.

The expert works better when you are having lots of 'normal' days where you can carefully fine-tune settings to suit. It doesn't cope very well with periods of rapid change/variability in my experience.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 5, 2011)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> ...and I've not wanted to shell out for the 360 software/upload cable to use a PC to review the data...



I was sent the 360 software and cable free of charge Mike, they automatically upgraded me from the old 'Compass' software (also sent free).


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jul 5, 2011)

meacey83 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> First post but i've been Type 1 for just over 10 years now.  I've been doing a lot of reading lately (your fine forum included!) about the Aviva Expert meter.
> I'd love to get my hands on one to give a proper try but alas my diabetes nurse couldnt order me one as they didnt think it would benefit me (i disagreed but i wasn't about to argue) at least i got to see what it was like
> ...




I use the freestyle insulinx, a new meter that I think has similar functions to the expert, a bolus calculator basically..........I still write all my readings down as I seem to be changing things a lot recently.....but the insulinx is really good if your not in the habit of writing things down as it records it all for you and you can review your results and dose on your computer, print reports etc............a handy function also is the insulin on baord function, if you are snacking mid meals etc it will review your active insulin and come up with a dose to suit.........

As you say, your team doesn't think it will benefit, but maybe worth mentioning, as it new and they seem to be keen to get it out and used by the public........


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi maecy.

I would argue the point if you feel it would benefit, keep nagging..  Roche will sell you the meter cost ?80, but you have to go via the DSN/consultant as it's done under prescription in the similar manner as insulin pumps due to needing training to use it

Another meter that has an electronic log book, is the lifescan Ultrsmart you can enter carbs, insulins (plus type) other medication and health details, sadly it doesn't include a bolus wizard...  It does have the ability to produce reports on the meter, but on the meter is basic and not alway very clear..

The software though is probably one of the best I've used, as it's it gives massive of choice to what data to include in any of it's verious different reports, and allows you to add comment into reports that you couldn/t.didn't on the meter..

You can download the software off their website free of charge, and they will send you the data cable free of charge as well..


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 5, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I was sent the 360 software and cable free of charge Mike, they automatically upgraded me from the old 'Compass' software (also sent free).



I gave up after asking them twice. Both times they quoted me the list price on the website (which is not massive, but I'm annoyed enough by it to resist having to install extra software, when actually I just want csv output via a USB cable  )


----------



## Northerner (Jul 5, 2011)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I gave up after asking them twice. Both times they quoted me the list price on the website (which is not massive, but I'm annoyed enough by it to resist having to install extra software, when actually I just want csv output via a USB cable  )



They do seem to be a bit hit and miss. I once asked them for a meter (to use as a spare) and they refused, then about two months later a free Nano turned up in the post  Maybe it depends on who you get, or perhaps they have some sort of quota.


----------



## Steff (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Meacey and a warm welcome to the forum


----------



## Robster65 (Jul 5, 2011)

I've recently gone through the ringing Roche for an expert, referred back to DSN, who said she couldn't get one but offered me a nano, which Roche had offered me as a consolation. So I now have a nano but no cable, but will be asking Roche for one soon and see what happens.

Rob


----------



## soozeee (Jul 6, 2011)

*confused.com*

Hi All

Started on the aviva expert on monday and pleased to see imrpovements in my sugars already  however couple of niggles....

the active insulin part seems to work after some doses and not after others and despite following all the rules and suggested doses and ensuring i had correctly calulated my carbs i have still woken up high the last 2 mornings!

Also presumably the monitor cannot take into account your background dose and so how does it know how much insulin u need? 

Hope this makes sense and desparate to imrpove my sugars so that I can start a family 

Thanks


----------



## Northerner (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Soozee, welcome to the forum  I can't answer about the Aviva Expert, but I can about your background insulin - your background is meant to only cover the trickle of glucose being released by your liver constantly throughout the day and night, nothing else. It needs to do this to supply your autonomic systems with enery - to keep your heart and lungs and digestive system working even when you are not eating food. As a result, your meter won't need to include this in its calculations


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 6, 2011)

soozeee said:


> Hi All
> 
> Started on the aviva expert on monday and pleased to see imrpovements in my sugars already  however couple of niggles....
> 
> ...



Hi Soozeee

Firstly: To get your basal dose set up right you could consider running some basal tests. Getting basal right helps enormously in getting meal boluses to behave themselves! This is for pumpers but the principle of basal testing/adjusting on MDI is pretty much the same albeit wiith rather more crude adjustments possible http://www.diatribe.us/issues/13/learning-curve.php

Secondly: Active Insulin. On the Expert this *only* tracks correction amounts involved in the bolus calculation and/or other doses that you enter manually (with the Add Data function). Where your BG is slightly above the midpoint of your target range (say 8.0 and your range is 4.0 - 10.0) the Expert will add a sliver of a unit to bring you down from 8.0 to 7.0 (midpoint of your range), depending on the sensitivity you have set for that time of day. Then once your carbs have been calculated that sliver of a unit will be added in and the result rounded to whole units. 

Hope that makes some kind of sense!!
Mike


----------



## angelONE (Jan 23, 2012)

*I've got one*

Hey all,

I got the Aviva Expert today I find it fascinating  My only problem with it is that the stripes need toooooo much blood. Previously used FreeStyle and it literally needed almost no blood to test...So not sure what to make of it as yet...


----------



## Northerner (Jan 23, 2012)

angelONE said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I got the Aviva Expert today I find it fascinating  My only problem with it is that the stripes need toooooo much blood. Previously used FreeStyle and it literally needed almost no blood to test...So not sure what to make of it as yet...



Hi angelONE, welcome to the forum  I find that with the Optium Xceed meter - it takes forever to suck up enough blood!


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi Angelone. Welcome 

I'm also using the Expert and find the sample size quite small, albeit you don't get long to top up the sample if you need a bit more.

But I haven't been spoilt by the Freestyle. 

Are you on MDI ?

Rob


----------



## Steff (Jan 23, 2012)

angelONE said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I got the Aviva Expert today I find it fascinating  My only problem with it is that the stripes need toooooo much blood. Previously used FreeStyle and it literally needed almost no blood to test...So not sure what to make of it as yet...



angelONE hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## trophywench (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes, but it's a pay off isn't it? - the Freestyle only tested your BG !!!


----------

